# Difficulties for British residents to open bank accounts in Spain



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I am in the process of moving to Spain and I have just obtained my TIE which I needed to open an online account with BBVA. 
But the bank is now asking me for proof of income (please see translation of their message today below). 
As my work is based in the UK, will they accept documents from inland revenue as I have no job in Spain? 
I also own a property in Spain, will that help? Will proof of payment of suma or proof of rent paid into another account will be sufficient to prevent the BBVA account from being blocked. I appreciate your advice. 

Message from BBVA:
According to the Money Laundering Prevention Law, we are required to have an up-to-date copy of your:
Payroll or proof of income
Remember that you have until July 8, 2021 to send us your information. After this period, in accordance with the regulations, we must proceed to block all business relationships that we have with you. See below the specific operations that will be affected (2).
Payroll or other document that proves income (current employment contract or certificate of employment relationship; personal income tax for the last fiscal year; certificate of assets, pension or subsidy; declaration of the Census of Taxpayers (model 036); registration in the economic activities tax ( 'tax license'); last quarterly or annual declaration of VAT or personal income tax withholdings; last receipt from the professional association; or receipt from Social Security in the self-employed regime).

2) After this period, in accordance with the regulations, we would be forced to reject your payments, debits and withdrawals, leaving the favorable balance of your checking account and the deposits you have with us at your disposal. And in case of remaining debit balance in current account, credit card or other operations, you would have to proceed to its payment.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes, for a non-resident account they need evidence that you work, pay tax etc outside Spain. A pay slip, P45 or similar should do the trick.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Last years P60 works best. It covers all 3 requirements.
Proves your Uk address
Has your NI on it (which proves you pay tax in another country) needed for a non res account.
And has employers details etc.

When we opened our accounts we took everything, when the lady saw my P60 that was the only thing she referenced. 
A couple of friends used the same when they opened accounts as well.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes, for a non-resident account they need evidence that you work, pay tax etc outside Spain. A pay slip, P45 or similar should do the trick.


????

So why did they need his TIE ? He can't be non-resident


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ????
> 
> So why did they need his TIE ? He can't be non-resident


Think it should have been NIE, re reading the Op's post, it would seem they are still in the Uk and now have the visa. You have to be here to apply for the TIE (from reading the info on the Spanish consulate website anyway)

Could be wrong though


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Barriej said:


> Think it should have been NIE, re reading the Op's post, it would seem they are still in the Uk and now have the visa. You have to be here to apply for the TIE (from reading the info on the Spanish consulate website anyway)
> 
> Could be wrong though


Yes, although the initial appointment can be made online after the visa is issued, you have to be IN Spain for the fingerprint appointment for the TIE to be processed.


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Barriej said:


> Last years P60 works best. It covers all 3 requirements.
> Proves your Uk address
> Has your NI on it (which proves you pay tax in another country) needed for a non res account.
> And has employers details etc.
> ...


Thank you! Just got a copy from the UK. I will visit BBVA branch tomorrow to sort out and will tell you the outcome. Cheers


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

Ben2013 said:


> Thank you! Just got a copy of my P60 from the UK. I will visit BBVA branch tomorrow to sort out and will tell you the outcome. Cheers


----------



## Ben2013 (May 22, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> ????
> 
> So why did they need his TIE ? He can't be non-resident


I would not have been able to open an account without TIE now that the UK is out of EU. As part of the process to open the online BBVA account, I had to go through an ID verification process whereby photos of front and back of TIE were uploaded /I then had a video link with one of their agents who asked me to show the front and back of the card, move it closer to the camera/then bend it to verify it was genuine. 
The bank now knows I am resident in Spain. They just want to establish income and tax. 
Thank you


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

Just to add an experience, we opened new resident accounts last week with green residence cards. I have EU citizenship but partner is a Brit still with green card not TIE.
Bank manager didn't seem phased.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

alpinist said:


> Just to add an experience, we opened new resident accounts last week with green residence cards. I have EU citizenship but partner is a Brit still with green card not TIE.
> Bank manager didn't seem phased.


Green card is still valid - can be exchanged for a TIE (if from UK) but doesn't have to be.


----------



## alpinist (Feb 8, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Green card is still valid - can be exchanged for a TIE (if from UK) but doesn't have to be.


Yes, but I keep reading (not just on this site) that it isn't being accepted, so just putting it out there that some people are still allowing it.


----------

